# Aqua FX by Footoon



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

OK the next tank in the quest for the perfect tank just arrived! It's the Aqua FX by Footoon!





Here is Todd's review first. I also read the manual. The coil system is very different so you need to read manuals and look at reviews!



Right off I can say that the rebuild of this coil is going to be above my pay grade so I hope there will be spare coils available for sale. Todd didn't like the turquoise O-Rings but I love that colour. It's a different tank and quite unlike any others... top fill is simple (especially seeing I read the manual and it said to close the airflow while filling) and so far no leaking at all. Instead of my standard tank testing juice (Milky Way) I filled it with Creamy Lemon Biscuit or as prefer to call it Lemon Creams!

I'm leaving the strange coil to get fully saturated because there is only one built coil in the box and I don't want to burn the wick.

It's a good looking tank and it comes with two different size tanks. 3ml and 5ml. I just hope the vape is half as good as Todd says it is. Another thing to note is this tank doesn't require high wattage. They recommend 30 watts so I'm going to start on that on the Sigelei 75.

It's a pretty tight draw even with the airflow full open... and I really should have stuck with Milky way to give it a fair shot with an apples with apples comparison because the Lemon Creams is quite severe in the tank and has a little more throat hit than I anticipated. I'm gonna put Milky Way into the tank and try again a bit later.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal (18/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the next tank in the quest for the perfect tank just arrived! It's the Aqua FX by Footoon!
> 
> View attachment 41369
> View attachment 41370
> ...




Brother, you own more tanks than the Russian military...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Lovely to see you giving all the tanks a go @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for documenting and sharing your findings
I love reading your findings because i often identify with exactly what you are saying

Waiting for the Milky Way test... And the perfect tank....


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

The Aqua FX isn't faring too well... the airflow is just not open enough... the flavour is good and the rewicking appears to be a major pain in the rear. Not sure why Todd rated it so highly because the Bellus, Arctic Turbo and Crius all beat it hands down. It's a lung hitter but the draw is not open enough.


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Rob, maybe its a "restricted lung hitter" 
I quite like that for my menthols - brings more menthol burn in the throat


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

Silver said:


> Rob, maybe its a "restricted lung hitter"
> I quite like that for my menthols - brings more menthol burn in the throat



If you are after throat burn then this is certainly the tank for you! I put the Lemon Creams juice into it and it hit WAY too hard for me...

I loved the Lemon Creams juice when I tasted it in JHB but it was in a high powered device with LOTS of air flow an it was stunning... in the Aqua FX not so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/1/16)

Any updates on the aqua FX @Rob Fisher?
Im thinking of giving this tank a go after Todd's review.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Christos said:


> Any updates on the aqua FX @Rob Fisher?
> Im thinking of giving this tank a go after Todd's review.



Worst tank EVER! Dry Hit City... If you want mine remind me to bring it to the next JHB meet and you can have it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Worst tank EVER! Dry Hit City... If you want mine remind me to bring it to the next JHB meet and you can have it!



I read a few places it is really great for flavour but my concerns are if the funny ceramic coil holder breaks and also the pain in the arse to get it working right.
How much do you want for it @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Christos said:


> I read a few places it is really great for flavour but my concerns are if the funny ceramic coil holder breaks and also the pain in the arse to get it working right.
> How much do you want for it @Rob Fisher?



Free. Zero.


----------



## Christos (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Free. Zero.


Ok then. Dibs on the fx until the next vape meet. 
I'll get you some milky way for your troubles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

